# 69 datsun 1600 electrical problems



## mastertech20371 (Dec 18, 2006)

Working on a 69 datsun 1600 roadster for a customer of our shop. Car originally came in bad voltage regulator for the alternator. Regulator had broken diodes and other parts inside due to corrosion. Replaced it with a new unit from datsunroadster.com and when i plugged in the new one the wires going to it got very hot and smoked the new regulator. So i sent the alternator out to our local rebuilding shop who said it had internal problems which could cause the voltage regulator to bite the dust, so I had it rebuilt. Put it all back together and wouldnt you know it, it does the same thing. So im looking for some insite on what i should be looking for from you classic datsun guys. BTW this car has a new wiring harness.


thanks 
justin 
lynwood tire


----------



## Stickerman (Jan 27, 2007)

Easiest thing to do is put on a GM 1 wire alt, self regulating. One from a 1981 Camaro with the 305 bolts right up. This bypasses the need for the VR.


----------

